# On going hell with hvr-1300

## andrewwalker27

I'm still trying after 2 years to get my HVR-1300 TV card to work with Gentoo. The kernel 2.6.39-gentoo-r1 I thought was supposed to be fixed to work with it but I now don't get the /dev/ files to appear. Has anyone got any further than me with this piece of crap or should I just bin it?

----------

## whig

Check http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Hauppauge_WinTV-HVR-1300

Your gentoo sources version may(?) not include the patch.

 *Quote:*   

> Problems
> 
> Kernel >= 2.6.37
> 
> The driver in the kernel is broken for at least 2.6.37 and 2.6.38. See Kernel bug #31962.
> ...

 

----------

## tclover

You're better off puting it in the bin, I tell ya. You'll avoid destroying the few remaining functional neurons...

----------

## theotherjoe

I can confirm that 2.6.39.1 fixes the card initialisation. But I also

have to confirm that dvb-t channel switching is (again!) not working.

I am hanging on to gentoo-sources-2.6.36-r8 which for me is the

last working kernel wrt hvr-1300.

----------

## andrewwalker27

The crazy bit is that now the analog tv is actually working but not digital anymore. It may be issues with udev on my setup, all the drivers and modules seem to be there but while there is /dev/v4l/by-id/devices there nothing seems to be able to find them. I've tried kaffeine which used to work but my main plan was getting MythTV to work which also struggles to find the DVB side of the card.

----------

## theotherjoe

Just tried sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.0 out of pure curiosity and was 

pleasantly surprised that the hvr-1300 code seems to be fixed now.

dvb-t channel switching works OK as far as I tested it.

----------

## andrewwalker27

Still no luck with my machine. With kernel-3.0 I do get the /dev/video0 and /dev/video1 devices but kaffeine still can't find the DVB-T tuner.

----------

## theotherjoe

Andrew, here is dmesg output from my machine under kernel-3.0

regarding the hauppauge card.

```

[    5.012632] udev[4087]: starting version 167

[    5.336286] Linux video capture interface: v2.00

[    5.435142] cx2388x alsa driver version 0.0.8 loaded

[    5.435224] cx88_audio 0000:03:07.1: PCI INT A -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

[    5.435655] cx88/0: cx2388x v4l2 driver version 0.0.8 loaded

[    5.439645] cx88[0]: subsystem: 0070:9601, board: Hauppauge WinTV-HVR1300 DVB-T/Hybrid MPEG Encoder

 [card=56,autodetected], frontend(s): 1

[    5.439652] cx88[0]: TV tuner type 63, Radio tuner type -1

[    5.459730] cx88/2: cx2388x MPEG-TS Driver Manager version 0.0.8 loaded

[    5.553264] cx88[0]: i2c init: enabling analog demod on HVR1300/3000/4000 tuner

[    5.568791] i2c-core: driver [tuner] using legacy suspend method

[    5.568798] i2c-core: driver [tuner] using legacy resume method

[    5.695080] tda9887 8-0043: creating new instance

[    5.695088] tda9887 8-0043: tda988[5/6/7] found

[    5.696072] tuner 8-0043: Tuner 74 found with type(s) Radio TV.

[    5.699880] tuner 8-0061: Tuner -1 found with type(s) Radio TV.

[    5.745742] tveeprom 8-0050: Hauppauge model 96019, rev D6D3, serial# 1890902

[    5.745744] tveeprom 8-0050: MAC address is 00:0d:fe:1c:da:56

[    5.745746] tveeprom 8-0050: tuner model is Philips FMD1216MEX (idx 133, type 78)

[    5.745749] tveeprom 8-0050: TV standards PAL(B/G) PAL(I) SECAM(L/L') PAL(D/D1/K) ATSC/DVB Digital

(eeprom 0xf4)

[    5.745751] tveeprom 8-0050: audio processor is CX882 (idx 33)

[    5.745752] tveeprom 8-0050: decoder processor is CX882 (idx 25)

[    5.745754] tveeprom 8-0050: has radio, has IR receiver, has IR transmitter

[    5.745755] cx88[0]: hauppauge eeprom: model=96019

[    5.773615] tuner-simple 8-0061: creating new instance

[    5.773624] tuner-simple 8-0061: type set to 78 (Philips FMD1216MEX MK3 Hybrid Tuner)

[    5.780706] cx88[0]/1: CX88x/0: ALSA support for cx2388x boards

[    5.781348] cx8800 0000:03:07.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

[    5.781368] cx88[0]/0: found at 0000:03:07.0, rev: 5, irq: 21, latency: 32, mmio: 0xfa000000

[    5.792161] wm8775 8-001b: chip found @ 0x36 (cx88[0])

[    5.810940] cx88[0]/0: registered device video0 [v4l2]

[    5.810955] cx88[0]/0: registered device vbi0

[    5.810970] cx88[0]/0: registered device radio0

[    5.811608] cx88[0]/2: cx2388x 8802 Driver Manager

[    5.811623] cx88-mpeg driver manager 0000:03:07.2: PCI INT A -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

[    5.811631] cx88[0]/2: found at 0000:03:07.2, rev: 5, irq: 21, latency: 32, mmio: 0xfb000000

[    5.874920] cx88/2: cx2388x dvb driver version 0.0.8 loaded

[    5.874928] cx88/2: registering cx8802 driver, type: dvb access: shared

[    5.874936] cx88[0]/2: subsystem: 0070:9601, board: Hauppauge WinTV-HVR1300 DVB-T/Hybrid MPEG Encoder [card=56]

[    5.874944] cx88[0]/2: cx2388x based DVB/ATSC card

[    5.874948] cx8802_alloc_frontends() allocating 1 frontend(s)

[    5.906029] tuner-simple 8-0061: attaching existing instance

[    5.906039] tuner-simple 8-0061: couldn't set type to 63. Using 78 (Philips FMD1216MEX MK3 Hybrid Tuner) instead

[    5.910744] DVB: registering new adapter (cx88[0])

[    5.910750] DVB: registering adapter 0 frontend 0 (Conexant CX22702 DVB-T)...

[    5.934929] cx2388x blackbird driver version 0.0.8 loaded

[    5.934937] cx88/2: registering cx8802 driver, type: blackbird access: shared

[    5.934945] cx88[0]/2: subsystem: 0070:9601, board: Hauppauge WinTV-HVR1300 DVB-T/Hybrid MPEG Encoder [card=56]

[    5.934952] cx88[0]/2: cx23416 based mpeg encoder (blackbird reference design)

[    5.935183] cx88[0]/2-bb: Firmware and/or mailbox pointer not initialized or corrupted

[    7.624442] Adding 771116k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:771116k

[    8.948547] cx88[0]/2-bb: Firmware upload successful.

[    8.952093] cx88[0]/2-bb: Firmware version is 0x02060039

[    8.959744] cx88[0]/2: registered device video1 [mpeg]

```

btw, I am still using kaffeine-0.8.8 for viewing dvb-t content.

edit: module list may also be helpful

```

$ lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

cx88_blackbird         15198  0

cx2341x                15936  1 cx88_blackbird

cx22702                 4477  1

cx88_dvb               21885  5

videobuf_dvb            4378  1 cx88_dvb

dvb_core               85268  2 cx88_dvb,videobuf_dvb

wm8775                  3749  1

tuner_simple           13133  2

tuner_types            10897  1 tuner_simple

tda9887                 8558  1

tda8290                12726  0

tuner                  15809  2

cx8802                 12548  2 cx88_blackbird,cx88_dvb

cx8800                 28550  1 cx88_blackbird

cx88_alsa               9549  1

cx88xx                 70539  5 cx88_blackbird,cx88_dvb,cx8802,cx8800,cx88_alsa

tveeprom               13489  1 cx88xx

v4l2_common             4990  6 cx88_blackbird,cx2341x,wm8775,tuner,cx8800,cx88xx

videodev               73085  7 cx88_blackbird,cx2341x,wm8775,tuner,cx8800,cx88xx,v4l2_common

videobuf_dma_sg         7256  6 cx88_blackbird,cx88_dvb,cx8802,cx8800,cx88_alsa,cx88xx

v4l2_compat_ioctl32     7460  1 videodev

videobuf_core          14855  6 cx88_blackbird,videobuf_dvb,cx8802,cx8800,cx88xx,videobuf_dma_sg

btcx_risc               3083  4 cx8802,cx8800,cx88_alsa,cx88xx

```

----------

## andrewwalker27

Thanks, it looks like I have a firmware problem but I'm not sure it's the main problem. The lines that worry me are these

[   63.719330] cx88[0]/2: frontend initialization failed

[   63.719657] cx88[0]/2: dvb_register failed (err = -22)

[   63.719982] cx88[0]/2: cx8802 probe failed, err = -22

I can't get kaffeine to see the card at all. here's a list of what I get in dmesg

[    3.279258] cx88[0]: i2c init: enabling analog demod on HVR1300/3000/4000 tuner

[    3.289735] tda9887 0-0043: creating new instance

[    3.290107] tda9887 0-0043: tda988[5/6/7] found

[    3.291342] tuner 0-0043: Tuner 74 found with type(s) Radio TV.

[    3.292928] tuner 0-0061: Tuner -1 found with type(s) Radio TV.

[    3.336479] tveeprom 0-0050: Hauppauge model 96019, rev C6A0, serial# 430997

[    3.336838] tveeprom 0-0050: MAC address is 00:0d:fe:06:93:95

[    3.337203] tveeprom 0-0050: tuner model is Philips FMD1216ME (idx 100, type 63)

[    3.337882] tveeprom 0-0050: TV standards PAL(B/G) PAL(I) SECAM(L/L') PAL(D/D1/K) ATSC/DVB Digital (eeprom 0xf4)

[    3.338586] tveeprom 0-0050: audio processor is CX882 (idx 33)

[    3.338936] tveeprom 0-0050: decoder processor is CX882 (idx 25)

[    3.339297] tveeprom 0-0050: has radio, has IR receiver, has IR transmitter

[    3.339647] cx88[0]: hauppauge eeprom: model=96019

[    3.343149] tuner-simple 0-0061: creating new instance

[    3.343485] tuner-simple 0-0061: type set to 63 (Philips FMD1216ME MK3 Hybrid Tuner)

[    3.350540] cx88[0]/0: found at 0000:02:07.0, rev: 5, irq: 22, latency: 64, mmio: 0xf8000000

[    3.351400] wm8775 0-001b: chip found @ 0x36 (cx88[0])

[    3.351584] logips2pp: Detected unknown logitech mouse model 62

[    3.368779] cx88[0]/0: registered device video0 [v4l2]

[    3.369180] cx88[0]/0: registered device vbi0

[    3.369586] cx88[0]/0: registered device radio0

[    3.370044] cx88/2: cx2388x MPEG-TS Driver Manager version 0.0.8 loaded

[    3.370427] cx88[0]/2: cx2388x 8802 Driver Manager

[    3.370765] cx88-mpeg driver manager 0000:02:07.2: PCI INT A -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

[    3.371441] cx88[0]/2: found at 0000:02:07.2, rev: 5, irq: 22, latency: 64, mmio: 0xf6000000

[    3.372213] cx2388x alsa driver version 0.0.8 loaded

[    3.372645] cx88_audio 0000:02:07.1: PCI INT A -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

[    3.373352] cx88[0]/1: CX88x/0: ALSA support for cx2388x boards

[    3.373912] cx2388x blackbird driver version 0.0.8 loaded

[    3.374257] cx88/2: registering cx8802 driver, type: blackbird access: shared

[    3.374607] cx88[0]/2: subsystem: 0070:9601, board: Hauppauge WinTV-HVR1300 DVB-T/Hybrid MPEG Encoder [card=56]

[    3.375314] cx88[0]/2: cx23416 based mpeg encoder (blackbird reference design)

[    3.376261] cx88[0]/2-bb: Firmware and/or mailbox pointer not initialized or corrupted

[    3.848573] input: ImExPS/2 Logitech Explorer Mouse as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input3

[    3.954064] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.0: auto-stop root hub

[    3.954073] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: auto-stop root hub

[    3.954084] ohci_hcd 0000:00:14.5: auto-stop root hub

[    4.204065] ohci_hcd 0000:00:16.0: auto-stop root hub

[    4.842068] hub 2-0:1.0: hub_suspend

[    4.842073] usb usb2: bus auto-suspend

[    4.842074] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: suspend root hub

[    4.853066] hub 3-0:1.0: hub_suspend

[    4.853070] usb usb3: bus auto-suspend

[    4.853072] ehci_hcd 0000:00:16.2: suspend root hub

[    4.913067] hub 4-0:1.0: hub_suspend

[    4.913071] usb usb4: bus auto-suspend

[    4.913074] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.0: suspend root hub

[    5.696063] hub 5-0:1.0: hub_suspend

[    5.696067] usb usb5: bus auto-suspend

[    5.696070] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: suspend root hub

[    5.696074] hub 6-0:1.0: hub_suspend

[    5.696076] usb usb6: bus auto-suspend

[    5.696078] ohci_hcd 0000:00:14.5: suspend root hub

[    5.696082] hub 7-0:1.0: hub_suspend

[    5.696084] usb usb7: bus auto-suspend

[    5.696086] ohci_hcd 0000:00:16.0: suspend root hub

[    5.712075] hub 1-4:1.0: hub_suspend

[    5.712080] usb 1-4: unlink qh256-0001/ffff88022ee21880 start 1 [1/0 us]

[    5.712321] usb 1-4: usb auto-suspend

[    7.723066] hub 1-0:1.0: hub_suspend

[    7.723071] usb usb1: bus auto-suspend

[    7.723072] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: suspend root hub

[    8.450076] ata2: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[    8.450701] ata2.00: ATA-7: INTEL SSDSA2M080G2GC, 2CV102HD, max UDMA/133

[    8.451094] ata2.00: 156301488 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

[    8.451737] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    8.452244] scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      INTEL SSDSA2M080 2CV1 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    8.453232] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] 156301488 512-byte logical blocks: (80.0 GB/74.5 GiB)

[    8.453319] sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

[    8.453446] scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      SAMSUNG HD103UJ  1AA0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    8.453630] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] 1953525168 512-byte logical blocks: (1.00 TB/931 GiB)

[    8.453684] sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

[    8.453692] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off

[    8.453694] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    8.453733] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    8.454640] scsi 8:0:0:0: CD-ROM            TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S202N  SB01 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    8.457347] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 48x/48x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

[    8.457349] cdrom: Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

[    8.457527] sr 8:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

[    8.457633] sr 8:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 5

[    8.459584]  sdc: sdc1 sdc2 sdc3

[    8.460302] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

[    8.460562] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI disk

[    8.461023] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    8.461047] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    8.462097]  sdb: sdb1

[    8.462661] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

[   63.712152] cx88[0]/2-bb: ERROR: Hotplug firmware request failed (v4l-cx2341x-enc.fw).

[   63.712154] cx88[0]/2-bb: Please fix your hotplug setup, the board will not work without firmware loaded!

[   63.712200] cx88[0]/2: registered device video1 [mpeg]

[   63.716870] cx88/2: cx2388x dvb driver version 0.0.8 loaded

[   63.717208] cx88/2: registering cx8802 driver, type: dvb access: shared

[   63.717544] cx88[0]/2: subsystem: 0070:9601, board: Hauppauge WinTV-HVR1300 DVB-T/Hybrid MPEG Encoder [card=56]

[   63.718216] cx88[0]/2: cx2388x based DVB/ATSC card

[   63.718545] cx8802_alloc_frontends() allocating 1 frontend(s)

[   63.718993] DVB: Unable to find symbol cx22702_attach()

[   63.719330] cx88[0]/2: frontend initialization failed

[   63.719657] cx88[0]/2: dvb_register failed (err = -22)

[   63.719982] cx88[0]/2: cx8802 probe failed, err = -22

[   63.720379] usbcore: registered new interface driver uvcvideo

[   63.720691] USB Video Class driver (v1.1.0)

[   63.721046] Registered IR keymap rc-hauppauge

[   63.721480] input: i2c IR (cx88 Hauppauge XVR remo as /devices/virtual/rc/rc0/input4

[   63.722139] rc0: i2c IR (cx88 Hauppauge XVR remo as /devices/virtual/rc/rc0

[   63.722457] ir-kbd-i2c: i2c IR (cx88 Hauppauge XVR remo detected at i2c-0/0-0071/ir0 [cx88[0]]

----------

## theotherjoe

I would assume that you dont have the cx22702 module

```
[ 63.718993] DVB: Unable to find symbol cx22702_attach() 

[ 63.719330] cx88[0]/2: frontend initialization failed 
```

For comparison I am including the multimedia stuff from my .config:

```

#

# Multimedia core support

#

# CONFIG_MEDIA_CONTROLLER is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2_COMMON=m

CONFIG_DVB_CORE=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_MEDIA=m

#

# Multimedia drivers

#

CONFIG_RC_CORE=y

CONFIG_LIRC=y

# CONFIG_RC_MAP is not set

# CONFIG_IR_NEC_DECODER is not set

# CONFIG_IR_RC5_DECODER is not set

# CONFIG_IR_RC6_DECODER is not set

# CONFIG_IR_JVC_DECODER is not set

# CONFIG_IR_SONY_DECODER is not set

CONFIG_IR_RC5_SZ_DECODER=y

CONFIG_IR_LIRC_CODEC=y

# CONFIG_IR_ENE is not set

# CONFIG_IR_IMON is not set

# CONFIG_IR_MCEUSB is not set

# CONFIG_IR_ITE_CIR is not set

# CONFIG_IR_FINTEK is not set

# CONFIG_IR_NUVOTON is not set

# CONFIG_IR_REDRAT3 is not set

# CONFIG_IR_STREAMZAP is not set

# CONFIG_IR_WINBOND_CIR is not set

# CONFIG_RC_LOOPBACK is not set

CONFIG_MEDIA_ATTACH=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_CUSTOMISE=y

#

# Customize TV tuners

#

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_SIMPLE=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TDA8290=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TDA827X=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TDA18271=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TDA9887=m

# CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TEA5761 is not set

# CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TEA5767 is not set

# CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TEA5767 is not set

# CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_MT20XX is not set

# CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_MT2060 is not set

# CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_MT2266 is not set

# CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_MT2131 is not set

# CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_QT1010 is not set

# CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_XC2028 is not set

# CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_XC5000 is not set

# CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_MXL5005S is not set

# CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_MXL5007T is not set

# CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_MC44S803 is not set

# CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_MAX2165 is not set

# CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TDA18218 is not set

# CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TDA18212 is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2=m

CONFIG_VIDEOBUF_GEN=m

CONFIG_VIDEOBUF_DMA_SG=m

CONFIG_VIDEOBUF_DVB=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BTCX=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TVEEPROM=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TUNER=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CAPTURE_DRIVERS=y

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ADV_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_FIXED_MINOR_RANGES is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_HELPER_CHIPS_AUTO=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_IR_I2C=m

#

# Audio decoders, processors and mixers

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_MSP3400=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CS53L32A=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_WM8775=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_WM8739=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_VP27SMPX=m

#

# RDS decoders

#

#

# Video decoders

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA711X=m

#

# Video and audio decoders

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA717X=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CX25840=m

#

# MPEG video encoders

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_CX2341X=m

#

# Video encoders

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7127=m

#

# Camera sensor devices

#

#

# Video improvement chips

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_UPD64031A=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_UPD64083=m

#

# Miscelaneous helper chips

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_M52790=m

# CONFIG_VIDEO_VIVI is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_BT848 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA2 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_MXB is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_ORION is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_GEMINI is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88_ALSA=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88_BLACKBIRD=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88_DVB=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88_MPEG=m

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CX23885 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_AU0828 is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_IVTV=m

# CONFIG_VIDEO_FB_IVTV is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CX18 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7164 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CAFE_CCIC is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SR030PC30 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_NOON010PC30 is not set

# CONFIG_SOC_CAMERA is not set

# CONFIG_V4L_USB_DRIVERS is not set

# CONFIG_V4L_MEM2MEM_DRIVERS is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_ADAPTERS is not set

CONFIG_DVB_MAX_ADAPTERS=2

CONFIG_DVB_DYNAMIC_MINORS=y

CONFIG_DVB_CAPTURE_DRIVERS=y

#

# Supported SAA7146 based PCI Adapters

#

# CONFIG_TTPCI_EEPROM is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_AV7110 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_BUDGET_CORE is not set

#

# Supported USB Adapters

#

# CONFIG_DVB_USB is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_TTUSB_BUDGET is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_TTUSB_DEC is not set

# CONFIG_SMS_SIANO_MDTV is not set

#

# Supported FlexCopII (B2C2) Adapters

#

# CONFIG_DVB_B2C2_FLEXCOP is not set

#

# Supported BT878 Adapters

#

#

# Supported Pluto2 Adapters

#

# CONFIG_DVB_PLUTO2 is not set

#

# Supported SDMC DM1105 Adapters

#

# CONFIG_DVB_DM1105 is not set

#

# Supported FireWire (IEEE 1394) Adapters

#

# CONFIG_DVB_FIREDTV is not set

#

# Supported Earthsoft PT1 Adapters

#

# CONFIG_DVB_PT1 is not set

#

# Supported Mantis Adapters

#

# CONFIG_MANTIS_CORE is not set

#

# Supported nGene Adapters

#

# CONFIG_DVB_NGENE is not set

#

# Supported DVB Frontends

#

CONFIG_DVB_FE_CUSTOMISE=y

#

# Customise DVB Frontends

#

#

# Multistandard (satellite) frontends

#

# CONFIG_DVB_STB0899 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_STB6100 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_STV090x is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_STV6110x is not set

#

# DVB-S (satellite) frontends

#

# CONFIG_DVB_CX24110 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_CX24123 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_MT312 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_ZL10036 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_ZL10039 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_S5H1420 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_STV0288 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_STB6000 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_STV0299 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_STV6110 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_STV0900 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_TDA8083 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_TDA10086 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_TDA8261 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_VES1X93 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_TUNER_ITD1000 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_TUNER_CX24113 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_TDA826X is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_TUA6100 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_CX24116 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_SI21XX is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_DS3000 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_MB86A16 is not set

#

# DVB-T (terrestrial) frontends

#

# CONFIG_DVB_SP8870 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_SP887X is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_CX22700 is not set

CONFIG_DVB_CX22702=m

# CONFIG_DVB_S5H1432 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_DRXD is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_L64781 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_TDA1004X is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_NXT6000 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_MT352 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_ZL10353 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_DIB3000MB is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_DIB3000MC is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_DIB7000M is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_DIB7000P is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_DIB9000 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_TDA10048 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_AF9013 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_EC100 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_STV0367 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_CXD2820R is not set

#

# DVB-C (cable) frontends

#

# CONFIG_DVB_VES1820 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_TDA10021 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_TDA10023 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_STV0297 is not set

#

# ATSC (North American/Korean Terrestrial/Cable DTV) frontends

#

# CONFIG_DVB_NXT200X is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_OR51211 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_OR51132 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_BCM3510 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_LGDT330X is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_LGDT3305 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_S5H1409 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_AU8522 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_S5H1411 is not set

#

# ISDB-T (terrestrial) frontends

#

# CONFIG_DVB_S921 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_DIB8000 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_MB86A20S is not set

#

# Digital terrestrial only tuners/PLL

#

# CONFIG_DVB_PLL is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_TUNER_DIB0070 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_TUNER_DIB0090 is not set

#

# SEC control devices for DVB-S

#

# CONFIG_DVB_LNBP21 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_ISL6405 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_ISL6421 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_ISL6423 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_LGS8GL5 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_LGS8GXX is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_ATBM8830 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_TDA665x is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_IX2505V is not set

#

# Tools to develop new frontends

#

# CONFIG_DVB_DUMMY_FE is not set

```

there are still a couple of modules in there which are not necessary for hvr1300.

nevertheless, I hope it will get you a step furtherLast edited by theotherjoe on Wed Jul 27, 2011 8:14 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## theotherjoe

additionally, wrt the firmware loading, I also have/had problems with unreliable

firmware loading and found the following fix I am applying to the driver with positive

results.

the following is an excerpt from drivers/media/video/cx88/cx88-blackbird.c:

```
static int blackbird_load_firmware(struct cx8802_dev *dev)

{

        static const unsigned char magic[8] = {

                0xa7, 0x0d, 0x00, 0x00, 0x66, 0xbb, 0x55, 0xaa

        };

        const struct firmware *firmware;

        int i, retval = 0;

        u32 value = 0;

        u32 checksum = 0;

        u32 *dataptr;

        retval  = register_write(dev->core, IVTV_REG_VPU, 0xFFFFFFED);

        retval |= register_write(dev->core, IVTV_REG_HW_BLOCKS, IVTV_CMD_HW_BLOCKS_RST);

        retval |= register_write(dev->core, IVTV_REG_ENC_SDRAM_REFRESH, 0x80000640);

        retval |= register_write(dev->core, IVTV_REG_ENC_SDRAM_PRECHARGE, 0x1A);

        msleep(1);

        retval |= register_write(dev->core, IVTV_REG_APU, 0);

        msleep(4);  // <== I inserted this additional wait period to give me reliable firmware loading !

        if (retval < 0)

                dprintk(0, "Error with register_write\n");

```

----------

## andrewwalker27

Many thanks, you've stopped me throwing my card out the window! It works perfectly now, I'm still not sure why it didn't work though. The cx22702 driver was enabled, in fact everything was built in to the kernel. Maybe it only works with everything as modules. I'm still getting the firmware error but it doesn't affect DVB-T, what exactly does it do? I'm guessing the fix you mention needs to be added before you build the kernel? What is the procedure?

Many thanks for all your help.

----------

## theotherjoe

Yes, I found that building all the multimedia stuff as modules works

best for me. Regarding the firmware, I understand that it enables the

use of the hardware mpeg encoder on the card.

----------

## andrewwalker27

Do you know what firmware package I should be using? Do I need media-tv/ivtv-firmware, sys-kernel/linux-firmware or neither as it's now supposed to be in the kernel?

----------

## theotherjoe

when I first played with the hvr-1300 hardware I got the encoder

firmware from linuxtv.org (don't know if it is still available). 

I haven't had a look at the firmware packages from gentoo. the encoder 

filename would be v4l-cx2341x-enc.fw. But as you found out yourself, 

it is not needed for decoding the mpeg data from the dvb-t stream.

----------

